# Its a love hate relationship



## lseele (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a MG marinus diver. I have had it a few years now. The fun of watches for me is to change the watch straps. It changes the whole look of the watch. Changing the band on my marinus diver is so difficult. I think the holes are too small. My frustration is when I reach out to the company I dont get any reply or feed back. Must be nice to have a company that you dont need to listen to its consumers. Does anyone know a company that can drill the holes alittle bit bigger?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hasn‘t the Marinus got screwed lugs?


----------



## lseele (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, it does. The issue is I cant get it to line up. The tolerance is so narrow the screw bar doesnt want to go through. I end up having to use something to bang in the screw bar and then hit the watch case. It goes through screw bars like crazy, because it ruins it everytime I change the bracelet.


----------



## lseele (Feb 6, 2014)

*Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*

I was so excited when I shelled out 2500 USD for my new Muhle Glashutte Marinus Diver. Within a month the bezel broke. It was at the service center for over 3 months. Then a year later the stem broke. I only wear it once a week maybe. I happened to buy it at an AD when the Muhle Glashutte rep was there. I got his business card and kept it. I called him later to talk about my issues with this supposed awesome watch. He no longer worked for MG and this is what is recommendation was. Seiko turtles are very good watches for the money. Really Seiko? I am not a Seiko guy but that says alot that a past rep would no longer recommend the brand he used to work for. Poor customer service as each time I try to reach out to them, I am ignored. Just really disappointed in a company that projects itself as tool divers and rescue.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*

Yep, Seiko is the best.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*

There are a lot of Seiko diver models besides the Turtle. Go to the Diver Forum, and there will be a lot of suggestions for microbrands, to name brands, and endless choices that will make ones head spin. Sorry about your MG not being what you paid for, where I hope you find a better diver.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*

Have you tried contacting Muhle directly and telling them the problems you have had? Sometimes going directly to the manufacturer can be more useful than talking with the service center.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*



Rivarama said:


> Have you tried contacting Muhle directly and telling them the problems you have had? Sometimes going directly to the manufacturer can be more useful than talking with the service center.


This is great advice. I'd go directly to MG. If I had to talk to the CEO, so be it. That is awful OP, what a horrible experience.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*

My old dad is a bit of a tiger and if a firm rubs him up the wrong way the head honch gets a "private & confidential" letter. This gets results in most cases so perhaps you should give it a whirl with MG.


----------



## PS23 (May 10, 2015)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*

Wow, that is a bummer. I have been wearing an SAR for some time now as my work watch and it handles it very well. I have broke a couple cheaper watches doing my job and have scratched bezels and crystals pretty bad on watches that cost a couple hundred. My Muhle SAR shows hardly any wear at all.


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*



lseele said:


> I have a MG marinus diver. I have had it a few years now. The fun of watches for me is to change the watch straps. It changes the whole look of the watch. Changing the band on my marinus diver is so difficult. I think the holes are too small. My frustration is when I reach out to the company I dont get any reply or feed back. Must be nice to have a company that you dont need to listen to its consumers. Does anyone know a company that can drill the holes alittle bit bigger?





lseele said:


> Yes, it does. The issue is I cant get it to line up. The tolerance is so narrow the screw bar doesnt want to go through. I end up having to use something to bang in the screw bar and then hit the watch case. It goes through screw bars like crazy, because it ruins it everytime I change the bracelet.





lseele said:


> I was so excited when I shelled out 2500 USD for my new Muhle Glashutte Marinus Diver. Within a month the bezel broke. It was at the service center for over 3 months. Then a year later the stem broke. I only wear it once a week maybe. I happened to buy it at an AD when the Muhle Glashutte rep was there. I got his business card and kept it. I called him later to talk about my issues with this supposed awesome watch. He no longer worked for MG and this is what is recommendation was. Seiko turtles are very good watches for the money. Really Seiko? I am not a Seiko guy but that says alot that a past rep would no longer recommend the brand he used to work for. Poor customer service as each time I try to reach out to them, I am ignored. Just really disappointed in a company that projects itself as tool divers and rescue.


Yes, I'm replying to an old post - but - did nobody notice that the OP felt he had to "bang in the screw bar and then hit the watch case" and then he is surprised that he had a failure?


----------



## PS23 (May 10, 2015)

*Re: Muhle Glashutte, its not what I thought*

Not only that, but he said the tolerance was so close. That seems like a sign of quality to me. I know that a lot of people like to tinker with stuff and change things. I personally don't do that with the more quality items I own.


----------

